# Deer pic



## Reflex (Feb 27, 2006)

Gonna shoot for this guy this year. He might make mid 140's if he finishes really strong. Archery in September....I LOVE it.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Good luck.................................................


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Good luck. Don't aim for the spot on the top picture unless he is quartering away sharp.

The dark spot reminded me of a Farside cartoon where there was a bullseye on the deer.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

"bummer of a birthmark Hal"


----------

